# Sacramento vs. Toronto Game Thread (11/9)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (0-3) vs. Toronto Raptors (2-0)
Arco Arena, Tuesday November 9, 2004
7:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP/SCORE *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Loren Woods/Chris Bosh/Jalen Rose/Vince Carter/Rafer Alston


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lets :gopray: that we beat them.

If we lose this one, there's nothing else left to do but trade someone on our team. (or fire the coach) :whoknows:

Kings 108
Raptors 99

CWebb 22pts 11rbs 7assts

VCarter 26pts 9assts


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Will be interesting to see how the new run-and-gun Raptors will do against the offensive weapons of the Kings. 

I'll make my prediction depending on the outcome of the Raptors game tomorrow, but be warned: this is a completely different Raptors team this year. Bosh is arguably better than Webber right now


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This is our home opener...hopefully they will get up to playing in front of the home crowd.


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

sorry, im goin with the raps!
rafer can stop bibby...he's a graet defender
vc and chritie...haha
jalen and peja.....emmmm interesting
bosh and webber...bosh will surprise
woods will defenetly stop brad miller

raps bench is much better than the "no bench" of the kings...

all of this cuz u dissmised bluth :grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> all of this cuz u dissmised bluth :grinning:


We didn't, the owners did...


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> We didn't, the owners did...


u know what i mean... 
but still i think raps r in better shape


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Got Vince?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

if the kings manage to beat tor they will get alot of momentum going into there next game because they beat a 3-0 thats played very well


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

what's wrong with the Sac town?

you'd think they'd be hungry to start the season on a good note...

Raps will have their hands full with the Kindgs... normally I'd tip my hat to the c-webb and the boys, but this really is a toss-up for me, simply because Raps are 3-0 and all of them coming against quality teams including the defending champs..


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings clinging to confidence 

Kings notes: Adelman to count more on reserves


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Kings clinging to confidence





> "But we defended a lot better. And once we get our act together, we're going to run off eight, 15, 20 (wins) in a row. We're just getting it together slowly."


It's gonna happen:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Raptors board game thread :wave:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> It's gonna happen:yes:


I'm :gopray: it does. Too hard to believe but we'll have to wait and see...


:gopray::gopray::gopray:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

the raps will prove that arco arena is not the kings sanctuary as it once was


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

I hope the Raps win, but I dont think they will, the Kings are due, and are playing at home. All of the Raps wins have come at home.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

Raps starter 65pts
Kings starter 80pts

Raps bench 40
Kings bench 15

score: 
Raps 105
Kings 95

:grinning:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>osman</b>!
> I hope the Raps win, but I dont think they will, the Kings are due, and are playing at home. All of the Raps wins have come at home.


I agree with you Osman. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Toronto (3-0) at Sacramento (0-3) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- A pair of teams heading in opposite directions meet Tuesday at ARCO Arena when the winless Sacramento Kings host the unbeaten Toronto Raptors.
> 
> The Kings, winners of at least 55 games each of the last four years, have lost their first three games for the first time since the 1997-98 season - their last losing campaign.
> 
> *The Kings have won three straight in the series and own a 12-4 advantage overall.*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Im calling a flat out blow out!!

Raptors 89
Kings 114

Peja: 34 pts, 6 3's
C-Webb: 24 pts, 12 Reb
Bibby: 17 pts, 8 dimes


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

That's how we do, THAT'S HOW WE DO..

9-0 early, hopefully we don't get carried away with insane passes and creativity!!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

MAN, the Kings man to man D is awful, it's time for them to do some lateral skipping.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Raptors 45
Kings 52

Miller: 14 pts, 11 Reb
Webber: 10 pts, 6 Reb, 7 dimes
Peja: 9 pts



We ain't going to roll any 10 or 15 straight with this kind of Defense, it's like the word doesn't really even exist. You would think the Kings would start to buy into the concept.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

why did they take out peja in the 1st q he had a quick 8pts played only 6min looked like he was getting in a grove but then he sat the rest of the q and half of the 2nd


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> why did they take out peja in the 1st q he had a quick 8pts played only 6min looked like he was getting in a grove but then he sat the rest of the q and half of the 2nd


I'm pretty sure he had 2 fouls


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he had 2 fouls


i thought it was 1 foul so i was prety mad


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> i thought it was 1 foul so i was prety mad


I would have been too.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like Webb's D is rubbing off on Miller.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

webber is very slugish on d but hes got a triple double which is much more efficent


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Blowout...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What an ugly game, Raptors playing like they're clueless on offense and defense. Kings just toying with them right now :no:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

did anybody find these anouncers really bias ??


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> did anybody find these anouncers really bias ??


yah the color commentator in those raptor broadcast has a very buyist style when he calls the games.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chris Webber's game was beautiful.

Box Score - Kings 108, Raptors 92


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> did anybody find these anouncers really bias ??


Who were they?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> yah the color commentator in those raptor broadcast has a very buyist style when he calls the games.


Leo Rautins is friggin annoying, all he does is complain about how the Raptors should do this and that... I can't stand him. 

And you guys should be posting this on the Raptors board, Peja Vu and the Sac guys would have no clue what you're talking about...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Leo Rautins is friggin annoying, all he does is complain about how the Raptors should do this and that... I can't stand him.
> ...


ops ure right yao, but those guys where getting on my nerve


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Chris Webber's game was beautiful.
> 
> Box Score - Kings 108, Raptors 92


From an offensive perspective, VERY GOOD. But lets just keep it at that, if you know what i mean


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja didn't play that great after the first few minutes and Bibby's shots weren't falling tonight...I can't wait to see this team when everyone is clicking:yes: 

...and Matt Barnes is awsome!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Peja didn't play that great after the first few minutes and Bibby's shots weren't falling tonight...I can't wait to see this team when everyone is clicking:yes:
> 
> ...and Matt Barnes is awsome!


Did you see that Matt Barnes 3 pt attempt that slipped out of his hand? :laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you see that Matt Barnes 3 pt attempt that slipped out of his hand? :laugh:


:yes: :laugh:

What was more embarassing; Barnes' 3 pt attempt or Rafer going for the rebound after only 1 free throw?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: :laugh:
> ...


lol barnes was easily the more embarassing one, i think that rafer grabed the missed freethrow to make a quick layup before his next ft but barnes pushed him or something

u proably already knew this and i will look like an idiot but ill post anyway


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> lol barnes was easily the more embarassing one, i think that rafer grabed the missed freethrow to make a quick layup before his next ft but barnes pushed him or something


Oh, I thought that he didn't know that he still had one more free throw to shoot, maybe you are right.

Another embarassing moment was Loren Woods getting blocked 3 times on 1 play (Christie, Miller, and Webber).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*NBA.com articles*

Postgame Quotes-vs. Toronto 11/10/04 

The Inside Dish vs. Toronto


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*SacBee articles...*

Not in their house: After starting 0-3 on the road, the Kings roll as Chris Webber posts a triple double 

Kings notes: Big men pass their best 

Ailene Voisin: Webber looks out for No. 1 - the team


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Good game and hopefully it will continue on tonight...:gopray:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: :laugh:
> ...


Umm... It's pretty obvious he knew he still had a free throw to go.. He always screws around like that during games, he has fun out there.


----------

